# Clydesdale Meets Shire



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Ah, I don't think I remembered to breathe while looking at those pics!

I love Tenacity, always have, I think she is glorious, but Shires are my <3.

Plus, sabino everywhere just makes my heart skip a beat. :lol: Happy sighs!

Awesome, awesome pictures!

And my Finn has the same trot right now - his leg action is actually decent but his head carriage is just bleh....going to start working on that soon lol.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

very nice pictures!!!
I LOVE drafties.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Stunning pictures of stunning horses! <3
Your mare has the most beautiful markings & i love all the actions shots of the big guys running!


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

these are so great! I'm also enjoying photography (although not nearly as advanced as your work), but what camera are you using/what add ons do you have (flash, etc.)? 

BEAUTIFUL horse, I'm envious now


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ooooh I loved the rearing shot! Gorgeous horses...I'm a total sucker for drafts especially Clydes!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, just wow. 
Absolutely amazing photos of such lovely horses. I love how clean and shiny they both look.


----------



## tsaleska (May 23, 2011)

*Tears*

Those are some beautiful horses... I too found I held my breath while looking and had a tear in my eyes .... just beautiful...


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Those were absolutly stunning


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL horses! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

wow that is all i can say


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

oh my god! they are gorgeous! i especially love the last three pictures


----------

